# Swap Directv DVR for another Tivo? How Complicated is this?



## bigben5001 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi all. I have a Directivo that I love and recently called Directv to get another one for use upstairs. They no longer offered the Tivo version, but set me up with the Directv DVR. Wow what a difference! The Directv DVR really is not good at all! I miss all of the benefits of the Tivo box and really would like to get another Tivo version to replace the Directv DVR. My questions are as follows:

1. If I buy a Directivo system (ebay or the like), how complicated is it to set it up for use with my current Directv service?
2. Will the card that I'm using in the Directv DVR box work in another Tivo based system?
3. What are the pitfalls of making this kind of switch? What do I need to watch out for?

Directv DVR sucks and Tivo rules!! Thanks for any help, suggestions, etc.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

1. Same setup process as your DirecTivo or DirecTV DVR. Just perform Guided Setup and call DirecTV to activate.

2. Probably not. Be sure that the DirecTivo that you buy includes a NEW access card. You couuld have trouble activating a used DirecTivo if its former owner left any unpaid bills (e.g. PPV movies). Otherwise you should be able to get a new access card from DirecTV for about $20.

3. See #2. Be sure it's a reputable dealer. I suggest you pay a bit more and buy one from a true dealer, like http://www.weaknees.com


----------



## pmackie (Oct 18, 2004)

I know that Direct TV broke ties with Tivo. My question is this. Although Direct TV no longer offers the Tivo Box with the 2 tuners for Sat inputs, Does TIVO still make them and where can I get one. I heard rumors Tivo was no longer making that box. If not, How do I get a new Tivo box to receive Direct TV inputs....2 inputs. Is there still a box that does that? 

Thanks In Advance, 

Paul 
Tivo Junkie 
I save 33% of my time watching Tivo. Commercials really suck I 30sec skip them 

I need the box I get to have that function as well.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Production was halted 1-2 years ago. Unless you're really lucky, you won't find any new DirecTivo's. You can buy factory refurbished DirecTivo's on ebay - just search for them.


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

I have one I am willing to sell. I bought the DirecTV/Tivo HD receiver about a year ago and now have no use for the older DirecTV/Tivo standard box.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

bigben5001 said:


> Hi all. I have a Directivo that I love and recently called Directv to get another one for use upstairs. They no longer offered the Tivo version, but set me up with the Directv DVR. Wow what a difference! The Directv DVR really is not good at all! I miss all of the benefits of the Tivo box and really would like to get another Tivo version to replace the Directv DVR. My questions are as follows:
> 
> 1. If I buy a Directivo system (ebay or the like), how complicated is it to set it up for use with my current Directv service?
> 2. Will the card that I'm using in the Directv DVR box work in another Tivo based system?
> ...


Likely, you are leasing the new DVR (rather than owning). As such, you may have agreed to various things regarding lease payments, cancellation fees, 2 year DTV contract, and who knows what else. You should probably call up directv and ask them to take back their DVR because you don't like it and ask if they have any tivo units left that they can swap it for.


----------



## robertbug (May 26, 2005)

I am looking for a Samsung 4080 older Tivo like the one which works perfectly, unlike the newer Directv Tivos. If anyone knows of a location to find a reputable reseller, I would appreciate it. I agree Directv should stick to satellite systems and let Tivo mfgr's do what they do.
Robert


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

robertbug said:


> location to find a reputable reseller


I guess you missed the big message at the top of the forum... I don't know if that includes DirecTv Tivos... but forum sponsor Weaknees has them

http://www.weaknees.com/directv-tivo.php

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/announcement.php?f=7&announcementid=55


----------

